# [Spanish NR] 56.01 WF Single - Alberto Pérez de Rada Fiol



## APdRF (Jun 5, 2016)

The second solve could have been much better than this one (F2L done at 22), but this way I have more chances on next competition


----------



## muchacho (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice, congrats and beat it again by one second on next comp


----------



## APdRF (Jun 6, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Nice, congrats and beat it again by one second on next comp



Hahaha, thank you  If I can practice, I will beat for way more than one second


----------



## Torch (Jun 6, 2016)

Congrats! I noticed that you and I use the same turning style and U perm, pretty cool!


----------



## APdRF (Jun 6, 2016)

Torch said:


> Congrats! I noticed that you and I use the same turning style and U perm, pretty cool!



Thank you! And congrats on your results too


----------



## mafergut (Jun 23, 2016)

@APdRF, congratulations. You can also keep beating it 1 second at a time. Serguei Bubka's style


----------



## APdRF (Jun 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> @APdRF, congratulations. You can also keep beating it 1 second at a time. Serguei Bubka's style



Hahaha, thank you! Although I broke it by 3 seconds the past weekend  I'll upload the video soon


----------

